# Detecting finds



## MIdigger (Oct 18, 2014)

Detecting here in KY has been good for spendable coins. Local soccer complex has given up more than $70 so far. Many tokens, nascar, chuckecheese, and many others. A 50L Italian coin, 5 pfennig German coin, 1920 buffalo nickle, 1943-p silver war nickle, and a jar full of marbles of all sorts much from ft Knox area.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice finds, and marbles are always fun to collect. Strangely, I've never dug a war nickel. Gotten several in change but haven't managed to detect one. How do they ring-up on your machine?


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Plumb, back in MI now. The war nickel I forgot where it rang in. My MTX-Pro is down and needs some repair. Interestingly enough, my girlfriend put that nickel in her coin album this morning (Dansco album). Then just a few minutes ago I stopped at the local bank. THE look on my face mustve startled the teller. I always look at the tellers coin racks. I looked to the right and I see she has a large amount of half dollars....BUT 3 are shinning like a sore thumb---SILVER--- I said Id like to purchase those 3 coins, and did so. Trying not to show my glee. Now I didn't really examine them other than to know they were 90% and Id make some $$ even if they were junk Kennedys. Also, it wasn't to be---They were Franklins!! 1948-D, 1963-D, and a 1962. So that was my find for the day. I found so many coins and tokens in KY, and the marbles the G/F liked so she has jars of them.I had to use the Ace-350 and the BH-505. My brother didn't use the BH 505 or the QD-2 and gave those back to me, so I have those with the other machines now. Plan on updating more gear and stuff too. Sorry I haven't been able to communicate much with my computer down, and not being able to get to the library. Hope everyone is doing well, and we can get a new detecting thread (this one going again). Anyone know why the old one was locked? I did hit the reservoir the other day but we came back with little, a few coins (maybe couple bucks worth) and a few pieces of scrap. Plus a few larger tear drop sinkers. I miss that park down there in KY that place always gave up some quarters every time I went out. Not to mention Kennedys, and the 5 (yes 5) Sac dollar coins I found on the soccer fields. Also found a large 2nd Armored division medal there and many assorted tokens. Hoping to do a few flea markets if the weather co-operates. Got a lot of extra stuff laying around I need to get rid of.---Rich


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 10, 2014)

Great job on scoring the silver from the bank! Last time I managed anything from my branch was a single 1967 40%, not the most ideal kind of silver but I'll take it. I believe that the new forum structure automatically locks threads which haven't been active for over a month (because of annoying necro-posting on 7 year old threads and whatnot), so it was nothing specific to the content. Perhaps our benevolent overlord can override the status on the MDing thread? I went out collecting herbs and seeds yesterday, and had my detector with me to check out a small area nearby where there used to be a flagpole and small garden area (probably from immediately after WW2). 1st 2 signals were bottle caps, but the 3rd was a 1941 mercury dime! Spent another 20 minutes finishing the area and only got a small handful of copper lincolns. Man I love digging mercs. Also relevant i guess is that while poking around the freshly eroded/washed junky banks of a creek dump recently, I decided to look specifically for coins. Sure enough, after just a few minutes, I spotted a good-sized dark disc. Turned out to be a 1946 Washington quarter. Tarnished to hell but no complaints! And while digging my 20s dump, over the past 3 weeks or so I found a 12 gram monogrammed sterling napkin ring, a 4.5 gram sterling handle to a small mirror or magnifying glass or something fancy like that, and a very excellent 40.3 gram spoon, made from Coin Silver I believe, from a Chicago company that was around from 1864-1867, and which had a "B" monogram on the front of the handle while the back was engraved with "Johnny   Jany 1st/68". So I guess it was a New Years 1868 gift to someone. Cool to think that it was 60 years old already when tossed. Also got a 1910s (super corroded) wheatie out of the dump, which was the first coin I've spotted in there. I'm positive I've missed plenty of other coins, but what can ya do. Take care Rich, and HH!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 11, 2014)

Went bottle digging in the 20s dump yesterday and eyeballed 3 more pieces of Sterling silver, total weight being 35.4 grams. Corroded to hell but silver is always fun to find! Oughta be posting the recent digs in the digging and finding forum soon. Hope you're staying warm up there.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 18, 2014)

Whelp, I found my first gold while digging for bottles! A 1.75 gram 20 Karat ring with what looks like an early Art Deco (or late Art Nouveau) design. Amazing that I spotted it before shoveling it away. Missing the stone, but I won't shake a stick at 55 bucks in scrap gold! Got me some nice glass too, heh. Good luck and HH!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 21, 2014)

Dunno why I keep posting here but whatever, heh. Dug a nice 20 gram sterling spoon yesterday, and saw no silver plated copper alloy pieces of flatware in the dig. Also re-discovered a gold-filled mechanical pencil I dug and misplaced last week. Lots of the copper alloy stuff inside completely disintegrated, leaving behind the rather thick gold foil. I'll play with it and see if i can peel off the gold and determine weight.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Plumbata will you post some pics I would love to see some of your finds!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 21, 2014)

I just posted a thread in Digging and Finding, thanks for the interest Bert!


----------



## cryptic (Nov 22, 2014)

Plumbata - I never expect to find anything like I did that year.  A 153 pound specimen of silver is hard to come by.  It was a good year for detecting this year. Here is a picture of one of the best finds for the year.  It is a 60 pound specimen with a large vein of native silver in calcite.  I estimate the vein may weigh close to 30 pounds.  The snow has arrived here and the ground is frozen so the F75 detector has retired for the season. https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn289/InsaneTundra/IMAG1038.jpghttps://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn289/InsaneTundra/0367d424-5c4b-48f8-b361-e122faf5b7fa.jpgShort video here..http://vid307.photobucket.com/albums/nn289/InsaneTundra/P1020237.mp4 I believe what is underneath the calcite and silver may be acanthite. Keep on digging! Cryptic.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry I posted that in the wrong thread.[8|]


----------



## MIdigger (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey all I just read through the thread. Nice finds Plumb. Im sure if you sifted some of that dump dirt you may shake out some more coins. I haven't been out in a while. When I split with the old gf 2 of my machines came up "missing". They aren't worth more than $400 but I don't know if its worth the hassle to go to small claims court and try to get them back. Dealing with a drug head was just too much. Then stealing not paying bills it just got worse. Sooo I moved on from a bad situation. Now I hope that next year will bring some new friends and new detecting adventures with others (maybe some here). Hoping to get my MXT pro fixed and maybe buy something new next year.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 15, 2015)

That is a huge hunk of silver cryptic. There's silver, copper, gold and a ton of other minerals up here.We're in the same glacier belt as you so that stuff is everywhere.  Have a ton of copper and a bunch of quartz with some gold threads in it but that's about it so far.  That hunk of silver is crazy.I've got a hunk of copper in the ground I might have to backhoe out.I have a 3-4' hole and when I stand at the edge and put my coil to the side of my head I get the same solid copper signal. Has to be a huge piece or a vein. Pulling out the 2 box this spring to see how deep it really is.


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 21, 2015)

I would imagine that size of a copper chunk would get some attention!. I was thinking today about places to detect and dig when Spring breaks. Have a couple of new places in mind to go over when it warms up some. All I`ve found recently is some coins totaling maybe a couple bucks, and what I thought was a good find....a black onyx which was broken from a woman`s chain.Hopefully this will be a good detecting year for all!!.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 28, 2015)

Iron, ya need to dig that pit and start yourself a copper mine! [] Hopefully full of silver/copper halfbreed nuggets. I've been detecting curbstrips and some BLM land here in Wyoming, and managed a sweet first-find in dirt disturbed after a sidewalk replacement; an 1868 Shield Nickel! Not in the best shape (ya know how nickels are) but a great find considering WY didn't become a state until over 20 years later, and the house it was in front of likely wasn't older than the 1910s. No silver yet though, but it will happen. Good luck folks!


----------



## MIdigger (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a great find Plumb. My oldest coin was also my first find (an 1896 V nickel in my parents back yard). Nickels are sometimes looked down upon, but I like finding all types of coins myself. I've got a new shopping list for detecting for spring, as I sit and watch this snowstorm come down (supposed to get 7-11 inches I guess). Hopefully spring wont be too far off. Good luck all, Rich


----------

